# The Threat of Islam



## goazcats80 (Sep 2, 2006)

Today we face the most dangerous enemy we have ever encountered. We face an enemy that is ruthless, cold, and hates everything we stand for. This enemy threatens the very existence of our nation. This enemy is Islam.

Islam is an inherently violent religion. It promotes slaughter of the "infidel", murder of those who hold opposing ideas, etc. This is displayed in the chaos which has engulfed the Middle East for hundreds of years. The one uniting factor in the conflicts in that region is Islam. Islam is the reason why Israelis constantly fear death and capture by Hezbollah and their Muslim associates. Islam is why journalists and American soldiers are ritualistically beheaded.

During World War 2, speaking German was banned in the United States. Japanese on the west coast were put into retention camps to ensure that they could not cause havoc in our country for the glory of their homeland. Were these things actions horrible? Yes. Were they necessary? Absolutely. Our leaders realized that the security of the majority is far more important than the loss of a few rights of a minority.

Five years ago today, Islamic radicals attacked our country and killed nearly 3000 Americans. We began a war on terror to get revenge upon those who had attacked us and to ensure that no incident like 9/11 could ever occur again. We attacked Afghanistan and Osama Bin Laden. This however is not good enough. We are waging war on a belief, terrorism. Because Muslims worldwide have supported terrorism, we must destroy the problem at its source if we ever hope to end the terrorist attacks.

This enemy is persistent and attacks us with a constant barrage of bombings. Just three days ago, Muslim planted bombs exploded in India, killing 22 people. Bombings kill American soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan daily. Despite the most obvious impact on innocent civilians and soldiers, these bombings go nearly unnoticed in the Islamic community. Where are the condemnations of these incidents? Where is the outcry by Muslim scholars and believers that their religion is being soiled by these attacks? Because they do not respond to these attacks we must assume that they support them. Their silence is the same as endorsing the bombings outright.

There is but one answer to this problem. Islam must be banned in the United States. Some will complain that the founders sought religious freedom for all. I do not think that the founding fathers could have never foreseen the threat that radical Islam poses. The security of the majority must be protected, even at the price of the minority. If we hope to preserve this nation and our Judaeo-Christian values, we must ban the practice of Islam. Mosques and Muslim youth centers must be shut down. They are the recruiting grounds for terrorist youth. Muslims will be given the choice of conversion or expulsion. This ban need not last forever- only as long as the Muslim community refuses to stand up against the terrorists and promote peace.


----------



## goazcats80 (Sep 2, 2006)

More proof to back-up my claim: http://www.sullivan-county.com/id2/deadly_truth.htm

Human rights groups say the West mustn't be scared of Islam. But how can we ignore the terrible bloodshed caused by Muslim fanatics?

HUMAN rights groups have been right to warn us not to overreact to the horrors of September 11.

But their own over-reaction scares me much more.

Yes, they do well to remind us that most Muslims want only peace.

But they insult us and endanger us when they say our fear of militant Islam just proves we are racists.

I'm sorry to speak so bluntly on this sensitive issue, but Mary Robinson, the former Irish president and now the United Nations Commissioner for Human Rights, has just shown how perverted the "debate" about Islam has become.

The Left-wing Robinson has long been accused of pandering to black racists and anti-Semitic Muslim despots.

But this month she set new standards in the hate-the-West hypocrisy of human rights groups by criticising us for the ``Islamaphobia'' she claims has gripped the world since Islamic terrorists slaughtered 3000 civilians in the United States on September 11.

What the globe's most powerful human rights activist apparently means by ``Islamaphobia'' is the suspicion many folk feel since hijacked passenger jets were flown into the World Trade Centre -- a suspicion that Islam may not be so cuddly as human rights activists like Robinson imply.

You might think 3000 bodies -- and the Muslims dancing with joy in Egypt and the West Bank -- give reason to feel a tad concerned.

But to Robinson, this concern seems to be more proof of how racist and dumb rich Westerners are, and how badly they need correcting, especially by Muslims.

As she says in her statement: ``Prejudice and misperception feed on ignorance and this needs to be confronted, especially through the mass media, with the truth.''

And she calls on Islamic communities to ``become more active in countering ignorance'' in the West ``through offering positive information on Islam and Islamic beliefs''.

That should be interesting. Will these communities urge us to follow the example of the Saudi Arabian newspaper al-Riyadh, which this month tackled ``prejudice and misperception'' by running a column by an academic claiming Israeli Jews were mixing the blood of Muslim children in their pastries?

Or should we learn from Egypt's state-controlled newspapers, whose own efforts to combat prejudice include running articles saying Israeli spies actually brought down the World Trade Centre, and that Jew-loving America deserved it.

It's a mystery how such reports come to be published, because Mullah Robinson declares after many nights of studying her Koran that ``no one can deny that at its core Islam is entirely consonant with the principle of fundamental human rights, including human dignity, tolerance, solidarity and equality''.

Well, no one except Sheik Osama bin Laden and his merry band of child-killers, I guess. And the leaders of Islamic Jihad. And Hamas. And terrorist-sponsoring Iran. And any other kill-them-all Islamic fanatics, who will no doubt be chastened to hear Catholic Robinson believes them to be unauthentically Muslim.

BUT Robinson goes still further: Islam has a human rights history that's inspiring.

``No one can deny, from a historical perspective, the revolutionary force that is Islam, which bestowed rights upon women and children long before similar recognition was afforded in other civilisation,'' she says. And see the ``acceptance of the universality of human rights by Islamic states''.

Dear God, enough.

Robinson's weasel words are the most authoritative example of the intellectual cowardice and dishonesty of so many human rights activists -- a cowardice and dishonesty that makes them appear to take the side of Islamic terrorists against Western secular democracies. Of fascism against freedom.

To activists who think in bumper-stickers, Robinson is, of course, right.

Yes, there is Islamaphobia. But follow the news for a few days, and even the most tolerant reader might feel that's excusable.

Again, let me say most Muslims here, including the many I know personally, want no strife and give none.

But let me give a run-down of some of the Muslim activities reported in this city's daily newspapers just since last Saturday.

We learned, for instance, that Islamic terrorists linked to bin Laden are on a killing spree in Iraqi Kurdistan. The Iraqi Government has doubled the reward to the families of Palestinians who kill Jews in suicide missions (sanctioned by religious authorities) to $47,000 each.

Yet another Islamic suicide bomber killed three shoppers in Jerusalem, and a Palestinian in police uniform murdered two international observers.

An Indonesian religious leader implicated in terrorism is openly instructing his 200 students to admire Osama bin Laden, but the Government refuses to crack down on Islamic extremist networks believed to have taken refuge on its islands.

Pakistan's dictator now wants another five years in power, in part to crush the Islamic terrorist groups destabilising his country.

American diplomats in Pakistan were ordered to send home their families after Islamic terrorists threw grenades into a Christian church there, killing a diplomat's daughter and four other worshippers.

The United States is beefing up security for the trials of members of the Islamic terrorist network behind the September 11 atrocities, amid fears of reprisals.

And an Australian Muslim was jailed for 15 years for allegedly helping Islamic terrorists in Kazakhstan.

Don't fret -- it could have been worse. There's been no news this week of the bloody Islamic insurgencies in Algeria, Uzbekistan, Chechnya, Kashmir, the Philippines, Sarawak and Ambon.

There's also a lull in the battles in Afghanistan, Libya's mad Gaddafi has gone quiet, Sudan's genocidal Islamic leaders continue to get away with mass-murder and Iran's Islamic regime has been muted since it was caught a few weeks ago trying to smuggle a shipload of arms and explosives to Palestinian extremists.

And the papers didn't even report that Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood last week paraded its first Palestinian-style suicide bombers at Cairo's famed Islamic Al-Azhar University.

So what do we conclude from this litany of death and hatred? That ``no one can deny'' Islam is a religion of peace? Why won't Robinson tell the truth -- that far too many Islamic leaders are among the greatest threats to human rights?

Even our own Mufti of Australia, Sheik Taj Eldine el-Hilaly, last year praised suicide bombers to the men of his mosque.

IF Islamic groups take up Robinson's offer to help cure people like me of Islamaphobia, let me suggest how they could best begin.

Forget giving me improving lectures about racism.

Let them instead show me Islam means peace by sacking every Muslim cleric who praises killing of any sort.

Let Muslim Arab nations stop sponsoring or sheltering terrorists, not least those who kill for Allah.

Let Muslim leaders stop hacking off the hands of petty criminals, or slicing or stoning adulterers.

Let the Muslim world replace its countless dictatorships with democracies.

Let Muslim governments stop publishing newspapers or running TV stations which preach hate and murder, or show Israeli leaders drinking Palestinian blood.

And, here in Australia, let moderate Muslim leaders find the guts to do what they promise me in whispers and depose Hilaly as Mufti.

Lying words will no longer do. Honest deeds are needed, or Islamaphobia will grow, and, sadly, not without some reason.


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

As in WW2 against the Japanese we fight to live while they fight to die.

Only then we knew who the enemy was, by the uniform he wore

Today the enemy might be wearing jeans a t-shirt and Nikes'.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

snoduf said:


> Only then we knew who the enemy was, by the uniform he wore
> .


Only then we had the balls to do what needed to be done, we know who the enemy is!!!

Its going to take another 9/11 or worse for us to get off our *****. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

goazcats80 I can tell you are not an American by just the way you write. You speak your mind, you are not affraid of ridicule. Most Americans in my opinion would agree with you but are afraid to speak up. We have become placid and obese off the young blood of our WWII vets, its wake up time but we keep hitting the snooze button!!!! :******:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

This enemy is no match Communism or German nacism. Muslims are poorly organized, never united and have not enough money to fight a real war. Just a bunch of religious extremists scattered in different countries. they are hostile, but tehy will be defeated soon. Bush is a part of the problem here.


----------



## goazcats80 (Sep 2, 2006)

The appeasers are so concerned with being politically correct that they will gladdly fiddle as rome burns. If we do not act soon against this threat, we will lose everything that this country cherishes.


----------

